# 23-window VW bus vignette



## tiking

Been working on this for the last 3 days now and this is what I put together. Hope you all approve. If you look closely you'll see some bird eggs inside the right side headlight. The wheel lugs or bolts are on the ground next to the tireless axle and one resting on the tree stump.


----------



## tiking




----------



## Tuxedo

SWEET:thumbsup:


----------



## walsing

That is outstandingly well done!


----------



## tiking

Thanks guys.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Very realistic. Both the VW and the surrounding vegetation. Lost of nice, little touches to look at.


----------



## tiking

Glad you like it.


----------



## John P

That right there is whatchacall a work of art!

The only thing missing is sleeping hippies in the back.


----------



## jeep4x4

WOW! Nice work!


----------



## BOXIE

Fantastic work.I like the stump you used for the base and the trees are really good.


----------



## tiking

Thanks guys. Appreciate the comments.


----------



## tiking

John P said:


> That right there is whatchacall a work of art!
> 
> The only thing missing is sleeping hippies in the back.


I'll have to look for some 1:24 figures in that case.  Know of a place that sells 1:24 figures?


----------



## scooke123

I really like this one!!!!!! Super realistic!
Steve


----------



## tiking

Thanks Steve.


----------



## bucwheat

So life like.:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thank you.


----------



## tiking

Decided to take it one more step. So I cut of the area that represented the closed sky view canvas and replace it with 3 braces and worn out canvas. Hope you like it.


----------



## SJF

Superb work! I like the base you've used. Is that a real tree stump?

Sean


----------



## tiking

Thanks Sean. Yes, it is a real tree stump.


----------



## squimb1

Man you do good work and the birds nest in the head light opening just kills me. Awesome detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

squimb1 said:


> Man you do good work and the birds nest in the head light opening just kills me. Awesome detail! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the support. Glad you like my work.


----------



## garvin90

Very Nice Great Work


----------



## Timescape

Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thanks gents.


----------



## HadaSlot

That is spectacular. The only thing that lead me to believe that it isn't the real deal is the hubs and wheels. I look for this same diorama in real life. Those old vans are cool and I would be happy to find one with just five windows,:thumbsup: let alone 23 and a sunroof to boot. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63

hey TK!!! so awesome as usual bud!!!...right down to the little bird house on the tree.....detailz, detailz...DETAILZ!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tiking

roadskare63 said:


> hey TK!!! so awesome as usual bud!!!...right down to the little bird house on the tree.....detailz, detailz...DETAILZ!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


Thanks a lot. Details is another thing I try to strive in all my builds.


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Great job, I love the idea of using a tree stump as a base. The diorama look super realistic! Great job!


----------



## tiking

ModelJunkYard said:


> Great job, I love the idea of using a tree stump as a base. The diorama look super realistic! Great job!


Thanks. Glad u like it


----------



## hal9001

Has anyone noticed the little stump in the dioroma is cut just the the real stump? Granted, most stumps _are_ cut that way. Tiking did you do this by design? And too, I just noticed the animal. Is that new? I didn't notice him before. A fox?

I like the new addition, just adds that much more to the effect!

HAL9001-


----------



## tiking

hal9001 said:


> Has anyone noticed the little stump in the dioroma is cut just the the real stump? Granted, most stumps _are_ cut that way. Tiking did you do this by design? And too, I just noticed the animal. Is that new? I didn't notice him before. A fox?
> 
> I like the new addition, just adds that much more to the effect!
> 
> HAL9001-


Thanks. The stump in the pic is a stick which I cut with a industrial saw. I made sure I use the right the part to look the part. I made quite a few to use in future projects. The animal in the back is a dog but later removed. I have made a figure that will be added later. I plan on adding a cat a rat or something. I also rusted the rim in front of the van. I just have to new pics that is all.


----------



## spawndude

I'm gonna do one of these!

What technique did you use to weather/fog the windows? Looks just like real glass I've seen in cars found in junk yards.


----------



## Zombie_61

I missed this thread the first time around, so I'm glad it got revived; otherwise, I would have missed this brilliant piece of art. Stunningly realistic as always Tiking! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch

Very well done. I LOVE dioramas!
If you are looking for 1/24 men- try Ulrich mini men. They all have short hair of course (have to modify that) but can be positioned any way you choose.Sculpt on some long hair, love beads etc and you are good to go.
Looks great as it is of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

spawndude said:


> I'm gonna do one of these!
> 
> What technique did you use to weather/fog the windows? Looks just like real glass I've seen in cars found in junk yards.



thank you kindly. That effect is a mixture of crazy glue distilled spirit. It was totally accidental. :tongue:


----------



## tiking

Zombie_61 said:


> I missed this thread the first time around, so I'm glad it got revived; otherwise, I would have missed this brilliant piece of art. Stunningly realistic as always Tiking! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## tiking

Hunch said:


> Very well done. I LOVE dioramas!
> If you are looking for 1/24 men- try Ulrich mini men. They all have short hair of course (have to modify that) but can be positioned any way you choose.Sculpt on some long hair, love beads etc and you are good to go.
> Looks great as it is of course.:thumbsup:



Than you kindly for this. I will put the name in Google immediately and check it out. If you have a direct link i will appreciate it.


----------



## rhinooctopus

*VW Dio*

Tiking,
You are a master! When I saw your diorama, I was wondering if the motor would still turn over. 
Beautiful work!

Phil K


----------



## tiking

rhinooctopus said:


> Tiking,
> You are a master! When I saw your diorama, I was wondering if the motor would still turn over.
> Beautiful work!
> 
> Phil K


You are too kind Phil. Just trying to fit in amongst you guys.


----------



## tiking

HadaSlot said:


> That is spectacular. The only thing that lead me to believe that it isn't the real deal is the hubs and wheels. I look for this same diorama in real life. Those old vans are cool and I would be happy to find one with just five windows,:thumbsup: let alone 23 and a sunroof to boot. :thumbsup:


Late reply but...the roof top was cut out as the original kit did not offer an open roof top. So I had to open it up. Then I just added plastic bits to make the braces and tissue paper to make the canvas.


----------



## StarshipClass

You did it again! The paint job is incredibly realistic. :thumbsup:

Are there a bunch of abandoned VW vans in the woods of Sweden? You seem to have studied these things very closely


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the support. Well, honestly I have never seen one before in real life. I just based everything by searching the net, just like all my other builds.


----------



## Domb1972

Wow Amazing ! I love the bird nest got a truck with the same home in the headlight LOL


----------



## tiking

Hihi...thanks. You have done the same thing uh? Cool. Got a pic of it?


----------



## xsavoie

This van has seen some better days.Very well aged diorama.


----------



## tiking

xsavoie said:


> This van has seen some better days.Very well aged diorama.


Thank u kindly. Glad u liked the end result.


----------



## tiking

I used the hair spray method; more or less to a point. I am sure you have heard of it. Anyway, First;

1. I prime ( let dry for a day or two. If you're like me, I do not wait that long.

2. I then spray a brown color to act as my base or the base for the rust to be precise. Any deep earth brown would do. I do not use an air brush. All painting is done out of a can.

3. Then I would spray hair spray over the brown to act as a shield for when you spray your final color. It is not a must but sometimes when you will remove the top color, the bottom tense to follow with it if it is not dried properly. You'll see in the next step.

4. Then I sprinkle ordinary salt; the grain of salt is totally up to you. The bigger the salt grain, the bigger the area. I use both small and big grains.

5. You can use either water or hair spray to attach the salt to the model.

6. After the water dissipate, you can now spray on your final color.

7. after it dries, you can take your fingers or a stiff brush and remove the salt. You can also spray on some water to help loosen up the salt.

8. The effect you will get is the under-lining area where the salt had been thus revealing the brown areas you painted before.

9. Then I use real grounded rust or in most cases, MIG different shades of rust. I just take a rounded old brush and power the brown area. Now, I tend to mix the rust power with black power to give it the depth it needs to look old or light for new rust build. I think testing is you best teacher to get the results you need.

10. Then I go over the areas with real dust or dirt I scraped up form my work place. It is not necessary but I tend to try and experiment with anything that nature has to offer.

You will probably have to go over and blow off the excess every now and then through out the process, until you are satisfied. Another neat feature is scraping of the paint before it has time to really dry. Say about 4-5 mins after you painted your final coat. This method, I found gives the most realistic effect of dried peeling paint.

I also use the Q-tip method. I spray the top or final spray color over the the rusted area. Then take the Q-tip and tap it on the surface I just sprayed. This removes the freshly painted leaving the underlying brown rusted aread exposed. You have to decide when the look you want is right before stopping the procedure.

Again, as with every method, there are many ways to achieve the desired effect. This is just my way. Hope this helps.


----------



## moparz65

I've always been a fan of VW's...very nicely done...thanks for sharing!


----------



## tiking

My pleasure.


----------



## wander1107

This brings back memories. My Dad had this VW bus in the same colors back in the early 70's. I remember going to the drive-in theater camped out in the back in my PJs with my family. I loved to stand up in the front and hold onto the hand-hold on the dash while my Dad drove down the road. It felt like I was water skiing. Yes, I wasn't strapped into the seat.

This model is awesome. You captured the look and feel of an abandoned VW bus.


----------



## Zombie_61

wander1107 said:


> ...My Dad had this VW bus in the same colors back in the early 70's...


I hope your dad's bus was in better condition than Tiking's.


----------



## wander1107

Zombie_61 said:


> I hope your dad's bus was in better condition than Tiking's.


At the time he took great care of it, but it probably looks like Tiking's now.


----------



## tiking

wander1107 said:


> This brings back memories. My Dad had this VW bus in the same colors special the early 70's. I remember going to the drive-in theater camped out in the back in my PJs with my family. I loved to stand up in the front and hold onto the hand-hold on the dash while my Dad drove down the road. It felt like I was water skiing. Yes, I wasn't strapped into the seat.
> 
> This model is awesome. You captured the look and feel of an abandoned VW bus.


Your comment moved me. Thanks for sharing that special Moment with me. It must have been a very special moment in your life.


----------



## tiking

rhinooctopus said:


> Tiking,
> You are a master! When I saw your diorama, I was wondering if the motor would still turn over.
> Beautiful work!
> 
> Phil K


Hahaha! Too kind Phil. But i am still learning.


----------



## 808popo

Great work . If you had taken pictures of the van like in the driveway in front of a house or placed the bus on the grass . Then posted it on some VW site with out saying it was a model. You would get a lot of responses to see if the bus was for sale. It looks so real . Had to look at it several times. You have a real talent


----------



## tiking

Thank you for your very encouraging comment. Much appreciated.


----------

